# Chili Verde Colorado style



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I know its almost to late but if you can get a hold of "Hatch" CHilis from New Mexico they make the best. They are only available from August until maybe the middle of October usually

Roast on grill until charred then cool off (You can freeze first its supposed to be easier to peel) peel the skin off and take the seeds out. then follow one of these recipes

I never use Tomatillos or tomatoes. It always taste better the next day, great to smother burritos in. I just picked up about 2lbs worth going to grill them before I throw my skewers on. They freeze very well.

http://denvergreenchili.com/award-winning-recipes/champion-green-chili/


----------

